# 2 modems 1 connection



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

In order to use 2 modems, you would have to be paying for two connections from Comcast.


----------



## ajtool (May 30, 2010)

McSteve said:


> In order to use 2 modems, you would have to be paying for two connections from Comcast.


I feel like I am doing that already 

Hope the new router gets along with the old one, or I am going to have to come up with a plan "B"


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

The trick, generally, is that only one router should have anything connected to its "internet" or WAN port. That router should be connected to the cable modem. All other routers should be connected to it, by plugging in to the PC/LAN ports on them. Also, the DHCP server on all routers except the first one should be disabled. This ensures that only the main router is handing out IP address, and all the other routers are acting as simple network switches and wireless access points.

Sometimes, when connecting from a LAN port on one router to a LAN port on another, you may need a crossover cable instead of a regular cable.


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

Just so I understand correctly: Your 50' cat5 run connects your upstairs computer to your downstairs router, correct?

I know you've already sunk the money into the new router, but one option is to buy a small 5-port 10/100 switch, hook it up upstairs, and connect your PC to it. Then you have the option of buying a Wireless Access Point - inexpensive - and running it into that switch. 

Depending on the router, wireless-equipped systems would probably see the upstairs WAP as a different wireless network, but when they connect to it and go out to the internet, they'll be using the downstairs router as the default gateway. Some wireless routers can be configured for 'WAP mode' so you might be able to get away with using the old router to do this.

Saves you the trouble of having to tier your network with multiple routers. (I do it all the time with Cisco routers but I'd never try it with stuff you'd find in best buy - you might as well hook them up to an outlet timer to keep them power-cycling.)


----------



## AndyL (Sep 18, 2010)

Can you tell what model of your wireless router(actually have upstair) ? Depending on the model which sometime you can have the option to set it as an Wireless Access Point (no DHCP). 

Then you can use your old Wire Router as primary (down stair, link with Modem, DHCP enable). Use your 50' cable link the Wire and Wireless by pluging to any LAN port.

I presum that you already configure the SIDD of your Wireless Router. So any wireless device (laptop) connects to that SIDD will have an IP from the Wire Router.

Same setup for the basement's devices.

hope will help


----------

